# Vape King Crowthorne Grand opening specials



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/19)

Join us for the Grand Opening of Vape King Crowthorne this Saturday 01st June and take advantage of these great specials and more fun surprises






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/5/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Join us for the Grand Opening of Vape King Crowthorne this Saturday 01st June and take advantage of these great specials and more fun surprises
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time does the store open on Saturday?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/5/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> What time does the store open on Saturday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



9am

Reactions: Like 1


----------

